# :    1  2009.

## .

*,* *    1  2009*.        .

       ,        

 ,         2009    .

 ,        ,     .     "     050",  ,     ?

----------


## .

**  
1.  .  1 (   22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    30 .    


2.     .  2    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    30 .    

**  
1.    ,  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111 ..  21.08.2007 N 192) -   15 .     .

2.        -    -   14 .     .

3.       . -1151001 (    07.11.06 N 136 (       11.09.2008 N 94)    20 .    .

4.           ,    .  -1151058 (    24.03.2005 N 48)    20 .    .

5.         ,    .  -1151050 (    09.02.2007 N 13)    20 .    .

6.   (    ,      5  2007 .  204,  .  27.03.2008  182) -   20 

7.      . -1151006 (    05.05.2008 N 54)    28 .   .

8.           . -1152028(    20  2008 .  27)    30 . 

9.        ,     (      ).  -1153003 ( 95  16.09.2008)  . . 

10.       -     (      ).  -1152027 ( 48  23.03.2006  .     19.12.2006 N 179)   . .

11.  -  .     .   ,         -  . 


,   ,             (  ),        ,      ()  .  -1151085.    20 .

----------


## -

,         :Big Grin:

----------

,      1    ? /   -   ,   , ,   ,    ,   /

----------


## Lenucik

1  2009       ,     ,    .      ?

----------


## mvf

*Lenucik*,      .



> ,


 "" .    .

----------


## shrilanka

> ,      1    ? /   -   ,   , ,   ,    ,   /


   (  ),     :   .     1  ,    "",     .

----------

*6.         (    ,      5  2007 .  204,  .  27.03.2008  182) -   20* 

 ,         ,   ?

----------

, ,     :Smilie:

----------


## .

**,

----------

?   ?

----------


## .

.   -      ,

----------

,   .     ?        ?

----------

,    .    ,  3       .  ,    .

----------


## Elenge

3   =     =  .

----------

,   31  2 usb   -,     ()   ?    ?

----------


## mvf

> ?


 #2.

----------


## qwertyui

,      -  ,       ???

----------

> ,      -  ,       ???


  :yes:   
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=239489

----------

> ,      -  ,       ???


     ,  ?

----------

> ,  ?


   ,     ,

----------


## buh

*.*,     :yes: !    (      ),    !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kate1001

?     ?    16.09.08  95.

----------


## gordana

> ,   .     ?        ?


    ?  ,          .

----------

. 

" ,        ,    ( - ),         :      ,         ,     ,         ( - )"

      .

----------


## Markisa1979

> **  
> ,   ,             (  ),        ,      ()  .  -1151085.    20 .


 -,   ,    2008.,     ,    2009.   300000. (  / .)     .     ()  ?

 !

----------


## .

*Kate1001*,      .

----------


## Zvezga

,      () , ..     /   ,        ?      ...

----------


## Milka_87

,          -   ?   ,    ?

----------


## .

*Markisa1979*,   ,    



> ?

----------


## -

> 2.       -        -   14 .     .


     2-    1 ?

----------


## .



----------

100.  2009.  -)))

----------


## .



----------


## Alberto

,        ?

----------


## .

2%  18%

----------


## Alberto



----------


## ParadoxRus

-1151085   ?! 1/2?

----------

> ,          -   ?   ,    ?


     ,     .     , -

----------

.  .  () ,.. . 1,2      ?

----------

> ,   .     ?        ?


   ?  ?  ,

----------

> .  .  () ,.. . 1,2      ?


    :,.   ,   ,,

----------


## .

*ParadoxRus*,   .      ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

.       .

----------


## ParadoxRus

> *ParadoxRus*,   .      ?


- ...  :Dezl:   ,    ... :Type: 
   1-2     ?   ?

----------


## .

,    .     ,

----------

:  
    9         ,       1  2005   713,    (, )         2008  

 : 52.1  ??? ..  2008     ????  2009 ?

!

----------

> : 52.1  ??? ..  2008     ????  2009 ?
> !


2008.

----------



----------

,         ?

----------


## .

...     ?   :Embarrassment:   ,  " ".      ?

----------


## 39

....
       ,    -6%,      ??
 ,    2009      ,     ??    ??

----------


## mvf

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=258429

----------

*shrilanka*, ,    :yes:

----------


## Cordy

*.*,   !

----------


## 1

2009.   .  /   50% .      /        . :    ?     1  2? 
   .  - - .

----------

> 2009.   .  /   50% .      /        . :    ?     1  2? 
>    .  - - .


 /   ,

----------


## 1

1  
      2009.   .  /   50% .      /        . :    ?     1  2? 
   .  - - . 

 /   , 
   .  .   .        .    .     ?

----------

> 


    ,  ,  ,   - ,   -

----------

> ,  ,  ,   - ,   -


   ?

----------


## masurka

> 


        ?   ,    .

----------


## .

*masurka*,       10      .     ?   :Big Grin:

----------


## .

> ?


 .    ,    / -     ?  ?

----------

>

----------

,            -?

----------

,       ?      ?       ?    .

----------


## .

**,      .      ?
**,

----------

,     .      ,      .      .  .     .

----------

., - !
 :yes:   :yes:   :yes: 
,   . , 


    ?  :Wink:

----------


## .

.

----------

!

----------

,  ..  ??

----------


## .



----------

-     1  2009 ., ?
     ,      ,,   -.
 -        ?

----------


## .

,  -  ,        :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,  -  ,


 , 1        ,?     2007 .    ,   ,   , ,.

----------

,   ,             (  ),        ,      ()  . -1151085.   20 . 

    ? 

,   ,   , , ?        ?

----------


## grebenka

,     - , , ,  - ,    4  .   (, )  .

----------


## .

** ,  2008     .    ,        .   . -  
**,  4 ,

----------

, .
    -  ,  4-    ?

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Elenge

,  -     .    . ,  -  ,   .

----------


## 3

,  ,   ,  -.,      ,      :
1.           ,    ?
2.         ,    ?
3.          ?
   .

----------


## .

.          ,  , ,      20   () .

----------


## 3

> .          ,  , ,      20   () .


! ,    ,   .   ,  ,  -  /   .

----------


## 3

:    1152026  N 1      20.02.2008 N 27
  - -1152028          .            ?

----------


## Alene

> -     1  2009 ., ?
>      ,      ,,   -.
>  -        ?


     , ,   , 94 .
http://www.klerk.ru/blank/?116500 -   ( 2),   .   .   :



> N 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( .     21.11.2007 N 113,  11.09.2008 N 94)


     1 -  ? ,       ,     11.09.2008 N 94 ?     ?

----------


## Alene

:



> 2009 .      ,     2007-2008 .  ,        ,             ,    .
>         ,  2009 .        ,   ,          (.040-070  3 ).


   .            .  :Smilie:     .

----------

> 1 -  ? ,       ,     11.09.2008 N 94 ?     ?


 , ,        1 ,    .
 1   ,  ,

----------

> , ,        1 ,    .
>  1   ,  ,


, ,           ,      .

----------

> , ,           ,      .


 ,   1

----------


## Alene

> ,   1


   :
1.   - mxl  exl
2.    -    -    -   .

 ,         ,   ,    . ,   -   .        ,      .

----------

> ,         ,   ,    . ,   -   .        ,      .


, :   ,  ,      . 1     ,

----------


## mvf

,     ? - , 1, ...  -   - "" ?

----------

! , ,    ...    ......   ...
    9 
 1 ,  2  
    3            ,    ,        ...  , ,  ...? 
   .  . :-) 

  :-)

----------


## .

,     2!        .   ,  .

----------


## grebenka

, ,  4- ( ,      )
  2:
" ** ,     ?
"" ** ,  ,          (   )?

     ,     3 ,   ?


  10:
 " ** ,     ?
"" ** ?

 .

----------

- , 
    - ,
  3 -  ,
  10 -

----------

.  .
  312009. -.
.  03.,/. .
      ??
   .

----------


## grebenka

> 


!!!

----------


## Alene

> ,     2!        .   ,  .


    ,     .  :Wink:  **      ,      ,      .
     ,    -    ,     ,     .

----------


## .

*Alene*,  ,   ,     .     ,  ,     :Wink:    ,     2, ..  .     ,       .     . 
        .       -            ,     .     ,      :Wink:     .

----------


## stroymonolit

> .  .
>   312009. -.
> .  03.,/. .
>       ??
>    .


 1    !

----------


## stroymonolit

?

 -      3 (    )    ?

----------

> 1    !


   ,    ,    ?

----------

(1 7.7)     1 .           :
																				"  1         07.11.2006   136
(      21.11.2007  113,     11.09.2008  94)
"

----------

> (1 7.7)     1 .           :
> 																	"  1         07.11.2006   136
> (      21.11.2007  113,     11.09.2008  94)
> "


  ,    ?

----------

,   .   30.03.09, /   .        ?   ,            1- ?

----------

> ,   .   30.03.09, /   .        ?   ,            1- ?


,

----------


## Ingusya

,    ".    1 "?     4

----------


## .

*Ingusya*,              ,   .          :Wink:    83         :Wink:

----------

,       ?

----------


## Ingusya



----------


## Marifa

**  ,  2.1
-  1.01.09 - 20000=
 15.01  30000= 
  2008 .      012   1-  ? 10000?

----------

,   .   30.03.09, /   .        ?   ,            1- ? 

,    


  ,     30.03.09, /   ,      1- .?       ?

----------


## .

1

----------

,    1 .     2  ,    ,      2  18,    17,5  6,5?   ?

----------

> ,    1 .     2  ,    ,      2  18,    17,5  6,5?   ?


 - ?

----------

> - ?


       ( 505) ,      ,       
     01.01.09 :Smilie:

----------


## .

**,  - ,   ?

----------

> **,  - ,   ?


 .        ,   .

----------

> .        ,   .


:      ,      1 .2009 .( )

----------


## Ammi_Anuta

. 4-   2008    -  ,    ,    .    ,   1  ,     ?      ?             ?  .

----------

.    -       ,   .       2008 . ,     .

----------


## Ammi_Anuta

?        4 ?

----------

2,    ,    .

----------


## Ammi_Anuta

**    !

----------


## -

> ,    .  -1151058 (    24.03.2005 N 48)    20 .    .


 2.1.   ...

 01.01.09     3    .      3  
         ?

----------

> 2.1.   ...
> 
>  01.01.09     3    .      3  
>          ?


 ,  ,

----------

,  ,   ,

----------

> ,  ,   ,


  , -       ?

----------

, ,  !!!   4-   , ,    !!!  ,      , ,      !!!  ????     "  "!!!

----------


## mvf

> ????


.

----------

!!!!      ,     ,    / - ?    .      ?

----------

,, ,      . .         ?  ..   ,       ?     :                1 (   ).

----------

> !!!!      ,     ,    / - ?    .      ?


   ,  ,  ,

----------

> ,, ,      . .         ?  ..   ,       ?     :                1 (   ).


  1

----------


## 88

,      ?      . 1 .  .2       1 .2009?

----------


## Andyko

__

----------


## -

> ,  ,


 
  115, 116, 117 (    )  +3 ?
        ?

----------

> ,     2!        .   ,  .


, .   2 -  ?  2     ?    ? -   ....

----------


## saigak

,  141 - .

----------


## mvf

> ** 2 -  ? ** 2 ...?


    !  94.

----------


## .

*saigak*,           .

----------

,, ,      . .         ?  ..   ,       ?     :                1 (   ). 

  1   

      ?????

----------


## .



----------


## Marifa

> 115, 116, 117 (    )  +3 ?
>         ?


  :Smilie: 
        ,        ...  2  ,   -  ...

----------


## saigak

> !  94.


    -    2,   ....   .

..,  .

----------

> 115, 116, 117 (    )  +3 ?
>         ?


     ,   .     : ,

----------

> ,        ...  2  ,   -  ...


      2,          .    ,

----------

?

----------

C   :   (1 7.7)    1 .          :
"  1        07.11.2006  136
(      21.11.2007  113,     11.09.2008  94)
"

     -    ....,      -       ?   . ,    ,...    .    .     .

----------


## -

> 2,          .    ,


,    :Frown:

----------

> ,


   , ?

----------


## -

:Wink: 
   ? ?    ?

----------

> ? ?    ?


   2     ,

----------


## .

> ?


 ,  -  ?  :Wink:       2+18

----------

, ,      ,           ()  .

   ,     ,     ?
        ,     ?

.

----------

1-    .   -      ,    . ,       . ,     . .

----------

-       -      , .   .        99?    - ? 
       -     ,    , , 1         .     2   ,      /   (..        + -     ).    ?

----------


## Feminka

> 99?    - ?


 84

----------


## grebenka

> 1-    .   -      ,    . ,       . ,     . .


  ,  ,     ,     .     ,      .  ,  -        ,   ,       .

----------

.

----------

,  !!!!!!
     ,   ?     ,  ?

----------

! , ,     05.03.2009 .    /  ,     /   . ,     (..   - ). :          ?

----------



----------

)))

----------

, ,       ?

----------



----------

> **  ,  2.1
> -  1.01.09 - 20000=
>  15.01  30000= 
>   2008 .      012   1-  ? 10000?


   1     2008   .    012-014         .    ,    .  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,    1 .     2  ,    ,      2  18,    17,5  6,5?   ?


   4,15,1   .  :yes:

----------


## -

... ...)))))))))

----------

> ... ...)))))))))



 .....
, ,

----------

> .....
> , ,



   2005 . 48 :yes:

----------

> 2005 . 48


, ,

----------

> 4,15,1   .


  ,    1,   ?

----------

.

----------

-          20 %,       %  ,    .    "   ,      ".  :yes:

----------

> 1-    .   -      ,    . ,       . ,     . .


  /? ,  ,      ,     . 
     ,       .    (18,0. ):  "  ..",    " "/"   ";   . - "."/"   ".

----------

, -        ? ,     ..  ,

----------

[QUOTE=;52098586]  -       -      , .   .        99?    - ? 

       ??

----------

,         ,        220.  !! !        ,   ??    .   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

.  ,    ,      :Frown: 
 , .    .   ,    , , /  ..      44  ?        "   ";       ().

----------

> , -        ? ,     ..  ,


,  -

----------

> .  ,    ,     
>  , .    .   ,    , , /  ..      44  ?        "   ";       ().



 . 44    90,        .    ,     97 (.216),        ,  .  44      ,     .   \, ,   97,    44.        ,            ,   ,       ,   , (   ).    ,      .  :Frown:

----------

> ,  -


 1     ..    ,   ,    .      . 
 :Smilie:

----------


## -

,     ""            2 ?
 ,     " ",      :Frown:

----------

> 1     ..    ,   ,    .      .


!

----------

4               4 .  .2

----------


## .

4   ,    .   2

----------

> ,    ,     
>  , .    .   ,    , , /  ..      44  ?        "   ";       ().


 :  ,    http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=261049

----------

> 4   ,    .   2



 ,

----------


## -

> 4               4 .  .2


    ?

----------

.150 .2 = . 180    ()
.190 .2 = - . 470  ()

----------


## -

,  


> .190 .2 = - . 470  ()


 , ?

----------

> , -        ? ,     ..  , 
> 
> ,  -


99 68

----------

> !



     68.4.2
68.4.2   68.4.1       2%
68.4.2   68.4.1     18%
            .68.4.1
   . 68.4.1        .

----------

> 99 68




 99 68,  68 99

----------


## kasatka_og

,     /..    ..   ?

----------

!         ? ,.

----------

> 


,  .     97   ,     44 .    .  ,    .

----------

, ,
1)            15 ,  ;
2)         ?

----------

> 15




```
    15       , 
    . 
       , 
     .
```

() http://www.klerk.ru/articles/?44549




> ?


  :yes:

----------

,       ?

----------


## kasatka_og

> ,       ?

----------

...    -

----------


## kasatka_og

> ,     /..    ..   ?


    ???

----------



----------

, ,   .     ?
  -            ,       ,    .    .    2 .     -     ,    ?     ?!

----------


## Nad78

.  -    , , 1   :Smilie:

----------

.,,   ,    1   1  2,     ????  ))))))))))))

----------


## Novaya

?  5, 4?

----------


## mvf

> ????


    .

----------


## Novaya

384  385

----------

?????

----------


## mvf

.     ?

----------

....  1,   -0,1,2,..  ,  ...   ....

----------


## grebenka

> ....  1,   -0,1,2,..  ,  ...   ....


    ,  1    ,       .

----------


## Novaya

?  5, 4?

----------


## grebenka

> ?  5, 4?


  ,     ,     ,      1  2.

----------


## .

-  3-6  ,     .



> ,..  ,


    ,     ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## valeriyaa

,  ,    ,    ,       1 ?

----------


## .

*valeriyaa*,   !     -

----------


## Novaya

,

----------


## valeriyaa

,       ,      :Smilie: 
      ,          ..

----------

> , ,   .     ?
>   -            ,       ,    .    .    2 .     -     ,    ?     ?!


    ,  90 91 99  1   ( ),      ,       .      84   . 

   .     .     .  ,     . 
      ,     .            ,      .           ,  .  1  .

----------


## .

> ,


      .         ?   :Frown:

----------


## valeriyaa

> .         ?


  :Love: 
  ,

----------


## .

, :              ,  ,     .     ,   ""   1  2, ,      ,     ,  ,   .   -, ,       .    ,    .

----------

!
      :
1.  -11000
2. .  -10000
     ,      ?
   !

----------

,   ,  .
    -          -     ,        .    2. ..     ,   ,    2    .  ?        ,   84 ,     ?

----------


## sas911

, .      2008 .        6000,  4      . ..        ,   .    -    ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Novaya

(  )          ,

----------


## sas911

2- ,        :Smilie:         -   :Smilie:

----------


## Novaya

: 
 90.       
3.                   .                .                    ,      . 

  11         ( 11001)          . 
  3  4 . 14.25.                  
(5 000 ).

----------


## Novaya

: 
 90.       
4.                    ,               .             ,   .
5.             .                 .

----------


## sas911

,    ?  1-    ?   ,        ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Novaya



----------

> 68.4.2
> 68.4.2   68.4.1       2%
> 68.4.2   68.4.1     18%
>             .68.4.1
>    . 68.4.1        .


    ? ? :Redface:

----------

.    ,      ?

----------


## M-H

.
 -  2009
/  -   I   (  )
  .
  100% -  (10000.). 
   27.01.2009
   07.04.2009
.  - ..

 ()   , -2, .
:
1.      (     )
2.     1151058  "0",   -          -  ,   .
3.   1151050   .  ,       .

!

----------

[QUOTE=M-H;52105585]  .

3.   1151050   .  ,       .

    ?

----------

1.      (     )

.410

----------


## M-H

[QUOTE= ;52105736]


> .
>     ?


 . . (  . )

----------


## M-H

> 1.      (     )
> .410


  .  :yes:

----------

/  , ..   ,        . ,    ! 
    ,  ,     -    ,   ,   /

----------


## M-H

> .410


  -:     .120 (!    )

----------


## avk-olga

109.
 . ,  -     ,   1   .      :
. 180    1
. 210 -  (?)
. 270  271 -    
. 290 = . 180 
   1   1.2 "  ...  -,   " -
. 300:3 = 120,130,140
. 310:3 = 220,230,240
 ?   !

----------

-

----------

> -:     .120 (!    )

----------

> 109.
>  . ,  -     ,   1   .      :
> . 180    1
> . 210 -  (?)
> . 270  271 -    
> . 290 = . 180 
>    1   1.2 "  ...  -,   " -
> . 300:3 = 120,130,140
> . 310:3 = 220,230,240
>  ?   !


   ?
?

----------

-  . ,

----------


## M-H

to -     (.    ,    -  )  120   216.?

----------

> to 
> -     (.    ,    -  )  120   216.?


     ,   120

----------

:           /,       . 410    . 260  .

----------


## M-H

!

----------

1   2  ?      . .

----------


## Novaya

..        .. ..

 60 .  0
 51 .  964,54
.68 ( -  ) 826,56
      .66 9000
  1  7662 ( 3070  44 , 4592  91)

   () 

51  1067  (   .260 = 1)
68  2693,43 (   .270= 3)
  = 4

80  10000  (   .410=10)
84  (-16853,47)(   .470=-17)
66-3  10000 (   .610=10)
60  613,9 )(   .620=1)
  =4

   1  2009

51  964,54  (   .260 = 1)
68  2693,43+826,56= 3519,99 (   .270= 4)
  = 4484,53
     =5


80  10000  (   .410=10)
84  (-17000+(-7662)= - 24515,47(   .470=-25)
66-3  10000+9000=19000 (   .610=19)
60  0 )(   .620=0)
  =4484,53      29-25=4

    24    3 ??? 5  4 ???



14963,47 ( . )   
1890 ( )  
  2008  16853,47 ( =17)

  1  
4592 ( . )   
3070 ( )  
  1  2008  7662 ( =8)

 25 

      ,

----------

.   -  ,        210 .    ????  :Frown:

----------

!  !!!
    -,    -  .   .           .     ?       ?
  .

----------

> .   -  ,        210 .    ????


     ?

----------


## .

**,  ,        ,                .      ,   ,  -  .         .    ,     ,        :Frown: 
        ?        ?

----------


## .

> 1   2  ?      . .


   ?

----------


## avk-olga

> ?
> ?


        3 . -    .
      ?

----------

> **,  ,        ,                .      ,   ,  -  .         .    ,     ,       
>         ?        ?


  ,     ,  ,     .  ,       .  2009   ,     .  .     :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:     .  ,   .   .    .      .

----------


## .

> .


   ,   .   .

----------

> ,     ,  ,     .  ,       .  2009   ,     .  .        .  ,   .   .    .      .


    : , .  ,

----------

,    .    .    ,

----------



----------


## Ego

> 


       ""   :Wink:

----------

,        ,

----------

> ,    .    .    ,


     ,      :

----------

> ,        ,


    ,

----------

?

----------


## M-H

> :           /,       . 410    . 260  .


    ,       . 120  ""      . !     ""        ,        - = ( -    .  ).   -      .216.

----------

> ,       . 120  ""      . !     ""        ,        - = ( -    .  ).   -      .216.

----------

-    ,

----------


## 1

, !!!  4-  ?? :Wow:

----------

> , !!!  4-  ??


?

----------


## 1

> ?


  :Redface:

----------

> 


  ,

----------


## qwertyui

-,     .    -    ,   ?           ,        ,       -  ...   :Wow:

----------

> -,     .    -    ,   ?           ,        ,       -  ...


 -  , -

----------


## qwertyui

.
 . -  !!  :Baby:

----------


## .

> ?


  !         15.2.             !!!    ,   .          .    ,      01.04.2009,       ,        .

----------


## birdie

?     ?

----------


## .

*birdie*,   ?       ?

----------


## .

> !!!


    .         .
,          .

----------


## trazina

,      ,    ,       ,     ,    .   ,   94.  ?

----------

> ,      ,    ,       ,     ,    .   ,   94.  ?


            ,  , -

----------


## trazina

> ,  , -


 ,     , !!!!! -   ???        -?

----------

> ,     , !!!!! -   ???        -?


  ,  ,       ,  . ,

----------


## .

*trazina*,         ,    ?          .

----------


## trazina

> *trazina*,         ,    ?          .


,   ,   .     .           (    ).      (  ),      ,   (  )    .

----------

> .    ,      ?


       .  ,           ""        .     .       99,1  *2%  * 18% ,     .  (.),     ,  68,4,2   .    68,4,1      . .     .      .       .      .   ,      ,      .                (        3-6-02/46  20,02,09).      ,          ,     . (..    . 100,    100,2)       .
___________________________________
       - .

----------

> ,   ,  .
>     -          -     ,        .    2. ..     ,   ,    2    .  ?        ,   84 ,     ?


 ,        .  ,  .   .1, .2    (     7,7)  F5,    ,   ,           .      .
 470 "   ",  "   "

       84	224834,23
-	 
       84	0,00
+	 
       99	4439,70
-	 
       99	0,00
  :	229273,93

     ,    ,       ?
     .  99,1      .    .  .     ,   . 2    . 200  ( *20%),     18/02.  .1    . 470.   ,   . ,     .            ,     . 470   .

----------

:Frown:   :Frown:     (  ):
 . 2     . 100    . 150,     .200  .

----------

> ?


 .   .   .   . ,   ,    ,    .

----------

2         ?

----------


## -

,           1  2009. ,     ""  12.38?

----------

!
          .   ?

----------


## nat188

.,,  2,       ,.  ???

----------

,     (
,  , .

:
  . (,   /   - )
 12  2009 .
   (   -   10)
/  10  2009 .

:
*  15  ()
20 :
*   / 
* - 
*  (++(???)+) -

----------


## .

> 2         ?


-         .   .         ,       .




> .   .   .   . ,   ,    ,    .


    1   2      http://www.klerk.ru/blank/?145622




> ,     (
> ,  , .
> 
> :
>   . (,   /   - )
>  12  2009 .
>    (   -   10)
> /  10  2009 .
> 
> ...


    20

----------

., .

 :Lupa: 
: 
  / - 7  .
  -  .
???

:
30  -  + 2...

  ... ...

----------


## .

> -  .


 ,

----------

,     .  :
   2008 ,  ,  .
 1  2009.   , /  .

          -     ,    ,       /?

----------


## Feminka

> -     ,    ,       /?


   .

----------


## ha.ahha

!  ,           " "  " " -   ? (   )

----------

> !  ,           " "  " " -   ? (   )


 -    (    ),        ,

----------

> 2008 ,  ,  .
>  1  2009.   , /  .
>           -     ,    ,       /?

----------

?

----------


## .



----------


## Skoma

..     2009  2 ..   1 .        1 ...  ?   2  ?

----------

,      / ,   ,         .

----------


## tinkaer

2      -   ?  :Smilie:

----------

?

----------

> ,      / ,   ,         .

----------


## .

> ,      / ,   ,         .


    .    .
 ,        1 ?
*Skoma*,   2     ?

----------

> .    .
>  ,        1 ?
> *Skoma*,   2     ?


..    2 ,       ,

----------


## .

?  :Smilie:   1   :yes:

----------

> ?   1


         ???

----------


## .

.     .    1   .    0,3 ,  0,9. 1

----------

> .     .    1   .    0,3 ,  0,9. 1


..

----------

(      ), ..   .       : .
 ,   ?

----------

> (      ), ..   .       : .
>  ,   ?


  ,   ,

----------

!
    1 2 ???

----------

?
     ""
http://www.klerk.ru/blank/?145622

----------

> !
>     1 2 ???


       , -

----------

> ,   ,


      ,    ?

----------

> ,    ?


,

----------

. -1151006 (    05.05.2008 N 54)

   20% ???         ?

:    30.12.2008  305-

----------

> , -


             !
   -   ?

----------

""

  ?

----------

> . -1151006 (    05.05.2008 N 54)
> 
>    20% ???         ?
> 
> :    30.12.2008  305-


18  2,       )

----------


## gritt

> ""
> 
>   ?


       .       -

----------


## saigak

-.    ?     - ?
   4  -      .

----------


## gritt

""     ""     ,    28  -    .      ,   ,

----------

...     ..  ,    ....    1  ..    ..    1 ...       ?    ???   18..

----------


## RedCat

> 1   2      http://www.klerk.ru/blank/?145622


    ""    - .   ?

----------


## .

*RedCat*,       :Embarrassment:

----------


## RedCat

> RedCat,


 ,    .      :Smilie:

----------


## .

,       . 
 :Smilie:

----------

,    ,    ,     ,    1   - ,   

"  1         07.11.2006   136 (      21.11.2007  113)",      ? ,       . !

----------

> "  1         07.11.2006   136 (      21.11.2007  113)",      ? ,       . !


        ,

----------


## 2

?

----------

> ?


  ,

----------


## grebenka

,  - .  1    ,    2- -.   ?

----------


## kiska004

!!!!!     - (  ,   )          1  )  ...     132,       02  ...     ?
kiska004           	/

----------

> ,  - .  1    ,    2- -.   ?


  -

----------

?

----------


## saigak

-,    ...

----------

-      -      ,  , ,  !!!  ?  ,   ?

----------


## 86

?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## CatWoman

,     4 .2?
,  ..?
,  ..?
   ?

----------


## .

*CatWoman*,      ?         :Embarrassment:

----------


## saigak

> ,     4 .2?


   2   4? :Wow:

----------

1   2      http://www.klerk.ru/blank/?145622



   ???

----------

?

----------


## .

:Embarrassment:

----------

> , -


 -       .     .  -.

----------

,       ?    ?

----------



----------


## .

> -       .     .  -.


     .     ,       :Wink:

----------

, 
.    1  ,  ,      .    ?

----------

,            ?

----------


## .

,     ?

----------

24  .   ?

----------

,    ,     1.

----------

> ,    ,     1.


 1    , ,

----------


## J

,  -   1 .
  .
 . ,   2   ?
,  1  2 .
       ?
    .

  1  2       -?  .!

----------


## .

> ,  1  2 .


   ,

----------


## J

> ,


,     ?     ?

----------

...            ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## CatWoman

> ...            ?

----------


## 82

, ,      2  1  2009.   .   ???
 !!!

----------

> , ,      2  1  2009.   .   ???
>  !!!

----------


## CatWoman

> 


  .

----------


## yanski

.      (  3/),            31.12.08  .     210  ?    ,  1     ...   ,      :Embarrassment: , , !

----------

, 4.16, ,         ,   -...   !      ,      5000     2500   !!!!!       .  ,  4.16    ,  4.15   .   ,  ,       .         .  :Frown:

----------

, ,         2  1.  ,   , ..      -     31. .? , 3    - "  ",     ,   2  1  .

----------

...  ,   5.01,    ,       ,        :Wow:

----------

> , ,         2  1.  ,   , ..      -     31. .? , 3    - "  ",     ,   2  1  .


       -1  2009 (   )

----------


## CatWoman

> , 4.16, ,         ,   -...   !      ,      5000     2500   !!!!!       .  ,  4.16    ,  4.15   .   ,  ,       .         .


  :Wow:

----------


## sas911

, .    2-     ,  3- -  ( -     ),  4- ,  1-    -    (  ,    ). ,          "" -          .   ""    , ..      1-  (  )?    :Smilie:

----------


## kaso

> 11.  -  .     .   ,         -  .


 - ,       ?

----------

*kaso*,

----------


## kaso

> - ,       ?


  :
_
_

_ 

  12  2008 . N 185



          21  1996 . N 129- "  "   ,     ()           , :
1.                 .          ()   ,  ,                      .
2.       ()   .
3.        .


  .._

----------

> -1  2009 (   )


    ?

----------


## CEBEP

!
 ,  1  2  .    4.15.2   .

       ?

----------


## CEBEP

? 
   ,   91?   21?

----------


## .

*CEBEP*,  .

----------


## CEBEP

*.*,    .
    () 21,            91.    ?   .

----------

...
 2  !!!
  :
:
: 
     : ????
    !!!???

----------


## .

**, ,  ,      .

----------


## saigak

> ...
>  2  !!!
>   :
> :
> : 
>      : ????
>     !!!???


    .     ,    .

----------


## **

> ""    - .   ?


          1  2.??      ..........

----------


## liros

.    20       27.   . ,   ,   ,        .         .            .    .    ,   .     0  .     .   - .      .     .   :Frown:

----------


## .

****,        Visual Basic.        (      "  ""  ),      .

----------

4.16          ?   ""   ?

----------


## dergach_svetlana

:Frown: ,    :Embarrassment: ,   :Wow: 
1.,       24%  20%,    ? 
2.        ,      ,  ,            040?             ?

----------


## persona

,  ,  :

        ,           .

----------

> ,  ,  :
>         ,           .


  ,

----------


## Natalia M

" ", 2008, N 10 (    ):
 6     .        ,             (   - 384). ,     ,   ..,           (   - 385). **  (  ,    ).

----------


## Natalia M

> ...
>  2  !!!
>   :
> :
> : 
>      : ????
>     !!!???


  , :
"2.  **       ( N 2) ,    "    "  ,         ("  "  " ").

  ,    ? :Big Grin:

----------


## .

> ,   ,  
> 1.,       24%  20%,    ? 
> 2.        ,      ,  ,            040?             ?


1.

----------


## shama

> ,    ?


,  ** .        .
 ,     ,       (   ,   ),      ,       .

     ,    = 5%. 
      /   5%.

----------

,         ,   1  2009.  1  ?

----------

> 


 ?
 ?

----------


## DRTC

1       ???  :Embarrassment:

----------

> 1       ???


  ,

----------

,   -      ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## grebenka

> ,         ,   1  2009.  1  ?


 ,   ?!!     1  2 ...
 ,      ,      ?

----------

.!!! )

----------


## .

*grebenka*,   ,            :Frown:       .

----------


## grebenka

> *grebenka*,   ,                 .


.   ,      ,    .

----------


## xyliganka

/ .   .         ?

----------



----------


## juta

,                ,         .
  ........  ,      .
:   4 ,  30 .       ?    -        ,       .  43. 
  :
         -    ?????      ??  :Frown:

----------


## .

> 


        .   ,        ,    .  :Wink:

----------


## juta

> .   ,        ,    .


   ,  " , "  :Smilie: 
 !
       ....  :Redface:

----------

> ...
>        ...





> 


*

----------


## juta

> *


 ?  ??????????

".... 1.         ( - )          ,    ( - ),         :      ,         ,     ,         ( - )  "

----------


## .

.   .        :Smilie:

----------


## juta

> .   .


..   :Smilie: 
     .           .    -  .    ,       .....

----------


## .

*juta*,         -  .        ,

----------


## juta

> *juta*,         -  .        ,


   ,     ...     ,    ....

----------


## .

*juta*,    ?     ,    .     ,     .

----------

6 .    ,   1  2  (   .    ).     :   ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Natalia M

> 6 .    ,   1  2  (   .    ).     :   ?


   :
1.    . - 5.0
2.      (       1 . -    )
3.   .-  
4.    ,    ~350

----------


## -

> 2.      (       1 . -    )


  :yes:

----------

